
WTF: Bitcoin Cash going up from 1180$ to ~4720$? - maxice
I sold all my BCH. Is it true that Bitcoin Cash will gain 4x today due to adjustment to Bitcoin rise? Someone told me so I am wondering. WTF?
======
Guzba
There is so much wrong with this.

Do you think HN knows the future (or anyone does for that matter)? Flattering
if so, but nonsense.

You say you sold all of your BCH, but hearing one person say it will go up
makes you want it back? You are gambling with stuff you don't understand and
doing it based on rumors.

------
blacktulip
If you believe just buy them back. Your guess is as good as anyone else's

